# Opinions on Facial Hair



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wondering what folks here think about the topic of studiously unkempt facial hair and business attire. There is obviously all kinds of facial hair - Santa's beard, Don Ameche 'stache, and everything in between. What I am wondering about in particular is the "three days growth" look that seems to persist among men younger than me, in particular how people feel it looks in combination with a suit and tie. I see some well dressed younger professionals in my city but with several days growth - they keep it trimmed at that length, but the trimming is clearly not of the neat and clean variety. I am just curious how folks hear react to that look - I mean, if the suit and tie and shirt etc are all well done, does the wearer's scruff offer a highlighting contrast? or is it hard to make the look work? Not expecting right or wrong answers, just looking for opinions- or insights or observations. Thanks!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess it depends what the person is in real life. Certainly if you are over 30 and not a TV character, it looks trendy or like you are trying to achieve a "young" effect. Looking like you are trying to "achieve an image" is seldom good.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't care for it. Either be clean shaven or grow a beard (or moustache). To me the "shave every few days" trend just appears contrived or lazy, or perhaps conflicted. But then again, I don't like black suits, square toed shoes, or long black ties with tuxedos -- which makes me the contented contrarian that I am.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't understand it at all. Supposedly it looks sexy but I have yet to meet a woman who finds getting badly abraded by a cheek full of bristles appealing. I think it's one of those things the younger generation got sold by Hollywood. And since we all know Hollywood lies . . . .


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

Letting my facial hair grow out a bit and spacing out my shaving X number of days is one of the main reasons I've been able to keep my facial skin looking at least 10 years younger.

It's like rotating a suit or a pair of shoes, over the long run they will last longer and appear newer.

Unless I have a date or a speacial event in the middle of the week than I will shave, otherwise I try to shave once every 6 days.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Sarge,

All my italian friends do it and I can tell you they are not short of women! Maybe is something that is more Continental?



Oldsarge said:


> I don't understand it at all. Supposedly it looks sexy but I have yet to meet a woman who finds getting badly abraded by a cheek full of bristles appealing. I think it's one of those things the younger generation got sold by Hollywood. And since we all know Hollywood lies . . . .


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> I have yet to meet a woman who finds getting badly abraded by a cheek full of bristles appealing .


You are not meeting the right women.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

This always seems to come up around this time of year.

I keep my beard trimmed to a #1 Oster Metal (which is about 3-4 days growth length for most men), leaving about 2 inches in width on the cheeks, and cropped to my jawbone on the neck. I wear a suit and tie daily, and keeping the beard neat and the edges trimmed is the most important part to carrying this. I find the 'scruff' look obnoxious and will implore co-workers to shave (even keeping a pack of disposables in my desk for effect).


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

sirchandler said:


> Letting my facial hair grow out a bit and spacing out my shaving X number of days is one of the main reasons I've been able to keep my facial skin looking at least 10 years younger.
> 
> It's like rotating a suit or a pair of shoes, over the long run they will last longer and appear newer.
> 
> Unless I have a date or a speacial event in the middle of the week than I will shave, otherwise I try to shave once every 6 days.


I'm having a hard time grasping this, how can not shaving keep your skin looking younger. Shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate.
From my experience shaving everyday or twice a day is much easier than skipping a few days and shaving; if I try your method I wind up with unhappy skin.

I've had several beard and mustache combinations over the years as well, ranging from 1" to 4", never the couple of days of growth. One day after shaving off a beard I walked into the living room and one of my dogs didn't recognize me till I call out his name. My wife would tell you she is happy that I haven't had a beard in 10 years at this point.

As to what I think of this look? It looks lazy, it's on par with guys that grow beards but shouldn't due to lack of hair.


----------



## CAG (Jun 27, 2010)

I shave 5 or 6 times a week. Had a dermatologist tell me not to shave every day, but I can't do the one day growth with a suit.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mrp said:


> I'm having a hard time grasping this, how can not shaving keep your skin looking younger. Shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate.
> From my experience shaving everyday or twice a day is much easier than skipping a few days and shaving; if I try your method I wind up with unhappy skin.
> 
> I've had several beard and mustache combinations over the years as well, ranging from 1" to 4", never the couple of days of growth. One day after shaving off a beard I walked into the living room and one of my dogs didn't recognize me till I call out his name. My wife would tell you she is happy that I haven't had a beard in 10 years at this point.
> ...


These "permanent-5-o'clock-shadow" wearers strike me as the same guys that, a decade ago, were spending in the triple digits on exfoliating creams and lotions when the metrosexual thing was in, and touting it as "one of the main reasons I've been able to keep my facial skin looking ten years younger."

Personally, I find wet-shaving to be too much fun to go without.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrp said:


> From my experience shaving everyday or twice a day is much easier than skipping a few days and shaving; if I try your method I wind up with unhappy skin.


And the added benefit of not looking like a dork!!


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

mrp said:


> I'm having a hard time grasping this, how can not shaving keep your skin looking younger. Shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate.


I never said NOT shaving keeps your skin looking younger, I only said spacing out your shaving days and allowing for a few days growth HELPS to keep your skin looking younger.

That is correct, and I agree, shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate. However one is not supposed to exfoliate any part of their body everyday. Just ask any woman. If you are shaving your face everyday you are exfoliating probably thee most sensitive layer of skin on your body every single day.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

sirchandler said:


> ...If you are shaving your face everyday you are exfoliating probably thee most sensitive layer of skin on your body every single day.


I guarantee you there is at least one other area that is more sensitive. And I wipe it daily. Maybe I should space it out to keep it looking younger?


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am not sure what you do for a living, but many bosses in the corporate world still subscribe to some basic dress code rules, and one is no facial hair at all. Do a close shave every morning, no beard, no mustache, sideburns short. Keep your eye brows, your nose and ear hair trimmed. While your at it, keep your hair (the ones atop your head) short and neat and off your forehead. Any covering of the face with hair, sunglasses, etc. is often seen as an attempt to disguise or hide your honest expressions (i.e. you may seem dishonest). Find a good barber and visit him once per week. 

And for God's sake, wear an undershirt, especially if you have dark body hair. If your office has casual dress and you choose to partake in such, leaving your top shirt button unbuttoned, do trim your chest hair so that is is not visible. 

I know this seems "old school" but I know for a fact that many good people have been passed over for jobs and promotions because of not having a clean cut business look. I see you are in the northeast where these "rules" are particularly true. 

On the other hand if you are in academia, the performing arts, are a small business man, or are old enough or rich enough to be seen as a little eccentric, then grow your hair, wear your bathrobe to work, and go for it.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Three day growth with a suit is Miami Vice meets Madmen. Some of you are too young to remember this show in which Don Johnson wore a 3 day growth with a T-shirt under an Armani jacket. https://www.sitcomsonline.com/photopost/data/1095/MiamiVice011.jpg


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You didn't really _have_ to resurrect that, you know. It looked stupid then, it looks worse with a suit.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I recall an electric razor called the "Miami Device" designed to keep that Don Johnson look.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaving good, obnoxious non shavers bad. 

Would readily agree it works on women. 

Would not hire anyone aspiring to the look.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Three day growth with a suit is Miami Vice meets Madmen. Some of you are too young to remember this show in which Don Johnson wore a 3 day growth with a T-shirt under an Armani jacket. https://www.sitcomsonline.com/photopost/data/1095/MiamiVice011.jpg


The three day growth is only a goatee, his cheeks and neck are clean shaven.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I guarantee you there is at least one other area that is more sensitive. And I wipe it daily. Maybe I should space it out to keep it looking younger?


Maybe you should. I'm sure your boys at your favorite nightclub would really love that.... LOL!


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

It's interesting how so many people simply assume that everyone else's experiences must be identical to their own. While most people can certainly shave daily without suffering any negative consequences, there are plenty others whose skin is far too sensitive to do anything of the sort. I have three friends myself, whose faces would be red raw if they attempted to adhere to the rigid standards advocated by some here.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think if you're young and have a dark beard, a few day's growth can look "hip". Whether that fits in with your particular business environment, only you can say. But my personal opinion is that if you have a red or blond beard, or have begun to go gray, a few day's growth (as opposed to a well-kept beard) just makes you look like a wino who forgot to shave.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> I don't care for it. Either be clean shaven or grow a beard (or moustache). To me the "shave every few days" trend just appears contrived or lazy, or perhaps conflicted. But then again, I don't like black suits, square toed shoes, or long black ties with tuxedos -- which makes me the contented contrarian that I am.


Agreed. If I'm working around the livestock with no plans to see anyone out in the public, I'll refrain for a day or two. The horses don't seem to care if I've shaved as long as they get their apples and carrots. Once I need to be in town for anything, I shave.

And don't even get me started on that growth below the lower lip known as a "soul patch." Ridiculous.

Cheers,

David


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> But my personal opinion is that if you have a red or blond beard, or have begun to go gray, a few day's growth (as opposed to a well-kept beard) just makes you look like a wino who forgot to shave.


I agree, the partially grey few days growth does look bad. I don't really have an opinion on the rest of the topic.

Andy B.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ever since I hit puberty and started sprouting facial hair, my morning start-up routine has included a 3S routine. Immediatly upon rising, generally at 0430 to 0445 hours, I sh*t, shower and shave and always in that order. Guess I've been doing this for close to 50 years at this point making it a pretty old habit. Old habits are hard to break. Guess I won't try, even if the women would like me to do so! LOL.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Personally, I find wet-shaving to be too much fun to go without.


I agree. Although I will grow it out a few days when I go camping.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I deliberately grow a beard and mustache when I go to Africa but otherwise I stay smooth. Mama prefers it!


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have a job in finance, banking, or the law, shave!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Belfaborac said:


> I have three friends myself, whose faces would be red raw if they attempted to adhere to the rigid standards advocated by some here.


Do you live near a toxic waste dump that this rare condition is so prevalent??


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Bernie Zack said:


> If you have a job in finance, banking, or the law, shave!


Meh, I'm at a big firm in NYC and good number of my partners (myself included) wear beards. I think if you keep it neat, it works well in a business environment.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Quite a spectrum of opinions - part of what makes the forum fun. I have friends who get some nasty skin irritations with frequent shaving (just daily) and they keep a neat, trimmed short beard and look sharp. But I think those with this kind of sensitive skin are not really the kind I was asking about originally -I was really interested in what everyone thought about the three days growth with no trimming types. (And I think eveyone understood that.) By the way, loved arkirshner's comment - Miami Vice v. Madmen.
My wife had a roommate in college who was an interrior design major and she had tons of old magazines - she used to tell my wife that she kept them to find stuff that is fifty years old and still looks good as a way of learning what works and what doesn't. I think that works for clothes, too- and maybe facial hair!


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Do you live near a toxic waste dump that this rare condition is so prevalent??


I don't, but I can't really answer for them, considering that one lives 800 kilometers away, while the other two live in other countries. "This rare condition" is in fact not rare at all (unless your definition is very loose indeed) and along with other sensitivities and allergies its prevalence is increasing steadily.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Personally, I find wet-shaving to be too much fun to go without.


Woohoo! ! !

:icon_cheers:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Ever since I hit puberty and started sprouting facial hair, my morning start-up routine has included a 3S routine. Immediatly upon rising, generally at 0430 to 0445 hours, I sh*t, shower and shave and always in that order.


TMI! ! !

OK that's what we're here for. . . and 15 minutes to get that all done is admirable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> TMI! ! !
> 
> OK that's what we're here for. . . and 15 minutes to get that all done is admirable.


I'm left wondering what Eagle's diet consists of to keep him so regular!!


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> Personally, I find wet-shaving to be too much fun to go without.


Agreed! This alone makes it hard for me to keep a beard!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I wore a mustache for a few years in the days of my young manhood. When mustaches became popular with hippies, gays and such, mine went!

I don't mind a well-trimmed mustache or beard on other men too much. I generally regard Fu Manchus, goatees and the like as indicators of individuals who are at best downscale, at worst criminal.

I have always loathed the stubble look. In the days of my youth, it was the mark of the bum, hobo and down-and-outer. I realize that it is fashionable and trendy and that many women seem to find it appealing. I still hate stubble. I note that in the new Sherlock Holmes movie Robert Downey as Sherlock seems to run about much of the time with an open-necked shirt and a stubble beard--certainly a contrast to the always bow-tied and impeccably shaven Sherlock of the Sidney Padget illustrations in the original stories that appeared in the Strand magazine.

Unless I have been very, very ill, I have shaved every day of my life for the past 52 years (intermittently for about 5 years before that).


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

My beard is not particularly light, but interestingly I find that if I go a few days without shaving (pretty much every weekend), the next shave lasts me a full day. In other words, if I don't shave from Friday to Monday, I can skip Tuesday, but I after that I need to shave every day.

As to the original topic, I'm not above "going for a look" on my off hours, but business and scruff don't mix.


----------



## Barcelona (Aug 13, 2009)

LoneWolf said:


> My beard is not particularly light, but interestingly I find that if I go a few days without shaving (pretty much every weekend), the next shave lasts me a full day. In other words, if I don't shave from Friday to Monday, I can skip Tuesday, but I after that I need to shave every day.
> 
> As to the original topic, I'm not above "going for a look" on my off hours, but business and scruff don't mix.


+1

I've noticed the same thing. If I let my beard grow out a bit, I get a closer shave. Although my beard is far too heavy to skip a day without it being stubbly.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

I wear a beard that is about 3-7 days long and make sure it is well kept for and tidy. Then I change it up to clean shaved for a little bit.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm left wondering what Eagle's diet consists of to keep him so regular!!


LOL. Benefiber is one of the primary food groups @ the eagles nest! Has been since the young folks flew the coop.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Lots of canned dry beans and whole wheat bread helps, too.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> I don't care for it. Either be clean shaven or grow a beard (or moustache). To me the "shave every few days" trend just appears contrived or lazy, or perhaps conflicted. But then again, I don't like black suits, square toed shoes, or long black ties with tuxedos -- which makes me the contented contrarian that I am.


Agreed.



Oldsarge said:


> I don't understand it at all. Supposedly it looks sexy but I have yet to meet a woman who finds getting badly abraded by a cheek full of bristles appealing. I think it's one of those things the younger generation got sold by Hollywood. And since we all know Hollywood lies . . . .


Bradley Cooper isn't helping matters on that front. Just once I wish he would use an actual razor. For example, great black tie outfit here, but his seemingly permanent five o'clock shadow almost kills it. Then again, he's something of a sex symbol right now -- women love him, men want to be him, so who am I to argue?

I saw a trimmer from Wahl or Braun at Target the other day which was made especially for trimming fashion stubble. :crazy:



sirchandler said:


> I never said NOT shaving keeps your skin looking younger, I only said spacing out your shaving days and allowing for a few days growth HELPS to keep your skin looking younger.
> 
> That is correct, and I agree, shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate. However one is not supposed to exfoliate any part of their body everyday. Just ask any woman. If you are shaving your face everyday you are exfoliating probably thee most sensitive layer of skin on your body every single day.


I shave every second day. My beard doesn't grow out very fast, nor is it very thick (unfortunately I'll never have the beard abilities of Trip), so people generally don't notice. My face gets irritated easily if I shave every day. Nivea or Every Man Jack after shave lotion helps a bit, though.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm showing up here late, but I had a full beard, neatly trimmed, for about 8 or 9 years until a recent job change required me to shave to meet their dress code. I can't stand _not_ shaving now. A couple days growth makes me feel like a vagrant. IMO, grow a legitimate, well-kept beard or shave. The in-betweens don't look or feel right.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

sirchandler said:


> I never said NOT shaving keeps your skin looking younger, I only said spacing out your shaving days and allowing for a few days growth HELPS to keep your skin looking younger.
> 
> That is correct, and I agree, shaving is one of the best ways to exfoliate. However one is not supposed to exfoliate any part of their body everyday. Just ask any woman. If you are shaving your face everyday you are exfoliating probably thee most sensitive layer of skin on your body every single day.





Belfaborac said:


> It's interesting how so many people simply assume that everyone else's experiences must be identical to their own. While most people can certainly shave daily without suffering any negative consequences, there are plenty others whose skin is far too sensitive to do anything of the sort. I have three friends myself, whose faces would be red raw if they attempted to adhere to the rigid standards advocated by some here.


What do you men shave with? You do know that cartridge razors aren't actually sharp and achieve their cutting edge primarily through teflon coating the blades right? Thus, your pulling them out more than shaving. Why do you need five blades to cut one hair? DE's are better, and the good blades have more effort put into them.

A straight razor is a whole 'nother animal. I'd also imagine that an electric shaver works primarily by pulling the hairs up and then cutting them when they reach the safety mesh. Which again, is painful.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Bradley Cooper isn't helping matters on that front. Just once I wish he would use an actual razor. For example, great black tie outfit here, but his seemingly permanent five o'clock shadow almost kills it. Then again, he's something of a sex symbol right now -- women love him, men want to be him, so who am I to argue?


Maybe we can bash him a little bit as his shirt sleeves might be a bit to long?


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Going Grey*



JerseyJohn said:


> I think if you're young and have a dark beard, a few day's growth can look "hip". Whether that fits in with your particular business environment, only you can say. But my personal opinion is that if you have a red or blond beard, or have begun to go gray, a few day's growth (as opposed to a well-kept beard) just makes you look like a wino who forgot to shave.


That's my experience too. I used to keep my beard at the designer stubble level (a number 1) but when I went comprehensively grey I reduced the number of trims to two per week and switched to a number 2.

Cheers, Graham


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Leighton said:


> What do you men shave with? You do know that cartridge razors aren't actually sharp and achieve their cutting edge primarily through teflon coating the blades right? Thus, your pulling them out more than shaving. Why do you need five blades to cut one hair? DE's are better, and the good blades have more effort put into them.
> 
> A straight razor is a whole 'nother animal. I'd also imagine that an electric shaver works primarily by pulling the hairs up and then cutting them when they reach the safety mesh. Which again, is painful.


DE's are harder and take longer to shave with, however. Yes, before you ask, I've watched all the necessary tutorials on using them properly. Overall, I prefer using the Fusion ProGlide for daily use, but I will never trash the gift given to me by a generous Fedora Lounge member who lives here. He gave me his vintage '60s Gilette DE (the one with the adjustable blade) since he got a newer Merkur.

Maybe I'll get some good replacement blades and give it another go sometime...



dba said:


> Maybe we can bash him a little bit as his shirt sleeves might be a bit to long?


My shirt sleeves are that long before washing and drying, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Probably riding the Tom Ford bandwagon and just bought the whole rig. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Ford's probably done more for the resurgence of classic black tie than most AAAC members want to admit, two button notch lapel notwithstanding. :devil:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate the look for myself and always have, even before I went gray. I have to admit I hate it on others too, but to each his own I guess.

I had a revelation a couple of years ago when I switched back to single blade razors. SO MUCH BETTER! Old fashioned safety razors are great but I'm using the Bic Metal, a disposable that's equivalent, and about as cheap.

While you're at it, can the can and try some decent shaving cream, or shaving soap. 

The process is a bit slower and sloppier, but so worth it.

I urge anyone making the skin excuse to give it a try.

It'll be bloody and awkward at first, but give it a month and you probably won't go back.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been hirsute and clean shaven but a well kept beard be it full or a Van **** or goatee for that matter adds a certain je ne sais quoi to ones appearance but as it has to be well kept, trimmed and not feral if one is going to pull it off in a CBD environment. When I used to lecture at University it was accepted as par for the course.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

LawSuits said:


> Just wondering what folks here think about the topic of studiously unkempt facial hair and business attire.


Looks like a bum in a suit! Europe be d*mned!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I know a lot of you old school guys seem to hate multi-blade razors, and I did too, but the Gillette Fusion ProGlide and Schick Quattro Titanium are probably the best ones I've tried. They changed how I felt.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no problem with multi-blades. I am cranky enough to use nothing but Williams shaving soap and the badger hair brush my grandfather the barber gave me many years ago but I can't get all worked up about the razor itself. And I echo the opinion someone one this site made about straight razors. That's a professional tool. Don't try this at home!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, a straight razor is a professional tool, in about the same way that an iron, a computer, and a chef's knife are professional tools. But that doesn't mean you need a union card to make safe and effective use of one.

Shaving with a straight razor isn't the death-defying feat many seem to believe. To hear some describe it, using a straight makes it all but certain that a young child will jostle your arm and cause you to sever your jugular. The truth is, it's far safer than going for a swim, and probably less risky than driving to work.

I'd add that for many years it was how most men shaved, and yet the human race survived.

Anyway, with proper care and technique, a perfectly acceptable shave can be had by most men whether they use a straight, a vintage safety razor, a plastic disposable, or even an electric. (That's right, electric shavers have improved to the point where some of them can actually be a reasonable choice for some men.)

As for myself, I'd seriously consider scraping my whiskers off with a sharpened clam shell, before I'd adopt the currently fashionable "2-day growth of stubble" look. I suppose that look goes well with the "too tight, too short, black suit, dark shirt" look. I hate that, too.

Come the revolution, things will be different! (But don't quote me on that.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a shave every few days man, usually Mondays and Thursdays. I like it but then I'm not in a big metropolitan city formal business white-collar environment. A Remington electric razor is used for shaving.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I know a lot of you old school guys seem to hate multi-blade razors, and I did too, but the Gillette Fusion ProGlide and Schick Quattro Titanium are probably the best ones I've tried. They changed how I felt.


They're still 200x the cost over a lifetime vs. my straight razor, strop, brush, & soap. Its even just as cheap if you pay someone else to sharpen your razor for you once a year.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And I'm perfectly fine with that. You have your preferred method as I have mine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. ....a fair comparison should also factor in the added cost of styptic pencils and other astringents, needed to stop the bleeding associated with the use of a straight razor in less experienced hands!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> And I'm perfectly fine with that. You have your preferred method as I have mine.


C'mon, Jovan. Don't be such a wet blanket!

Cartridge razors are like an automatic transmission. They're great for beginners and for the masses who don't particularly enjoy driving, but they're more expensive than a manual transmission, offer less performance, less control and less "connection" both to the vehicle and to the road (I don't wanna hear a bunch o' crap about how far automatic transmissions have come). However, there is a learning curve and a continued commitment required with a manual transmission (namely, the commitment made by your left leg during hours of stop and go traffic).

If you're the type of guy that regards shaving as a chore and wants to get it done with as little fuss as possible, the Schicklette Machtanium Quattroglide and a dollop of shaving gel is where you live (if your skin let's you get away with it).

If you're the type of guy that makes every little minutiae of the day into a zen experience, you want an antique straight razor, a super badger brush and some handmade soap.

I think most of us are somewhere in the middle, but probably closer to the latter with all of our shell brushing, tie dimpling and pant cuffing, and for that reason tend to pick a form of shaving that reflects it. Personally, I think my time is too valuable to not derive some pleasure from every moment so I've made a ritual out of almost every task, from brushing my teeth to making my coffee.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I have no problem with multi-blades. I am cranky enough to use nothing but Williams shaving soap and the badger hair brush my grandfather the barber gave me many years ago but I can't get all worked up about the razor itself. And I echo the opinion someone one this site made about straight razors. That's a professional tool. Don't try this at home!


Exactly! Been using mug and super badger brush for almost 30 years (since I started getting pubes...), with a Trac II razor - near impossible to get cartridges without the goo strip nowadays  Started with Colgate mug soap - no longer made; now I use Williams. Excellent soap!

Yes, leave the straight razor to the pros.*

EDIT:* Forgot to ask: Do any of you shave in the shower?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> C'mon, Jovan. Don't be such a wet blanket!
> 
> Cartridge razors are like an automatic transmission. They're great for beginners and for the masses who don't particularly enjoy driving, but they're more expensive than a manual transmission, offer less performance, less control and less "connection" both to the vehicle and to the road (I don't wanna hear a bunch o' crap about how far automatic transmissions have come). However, there is a learning curve and a continued commitment required with a manual transmission (namely, the commitment made by your left leg during hours of stop and go traffic).
> 
> ...


I'll say it again... you guys have your methods of stubble removal, I have mine. I've tried a double edged razor a dozen times and it never got much better. I've followed all the directions and tutorials linked to me by others. It takes too long, it's unforgiving, and leaves my face feeling chewed up even with a bit of after shave lotion. I can't imagine I'd have a better time with a straight razor. Let's leave it at that instead of implying that I need to "man up" just because I don't do things the same way as you, okay?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I'll say it again... you guys have your methods of stubble removal, I have mine. I've tried a double edged razor a dozen times and it never got much better. I've followed all the directions and tutorials linked to me by others. It takes too long, it's unforgiving, and leaves my face feeling chewed up even with a bit of after shave lotion. I can't imagine I'd have a better time with a straight razor. Let's leave it at that instead of implying that I need to "man up" just because I don't do things the same way as you, okay?


I didn't say anything about you having to "man up." I just said that different shaving methods are characteristic of different types of men, IMO. There's no shame in not enjoying a certain task. I haven't tried very hard to make ironing enjoyable (and, at the moment, I don't care to) so I don't. I hang dry all of my OCBDs and wear whatever the result, even with suits (clutch your pearls, ladies!). Could I get into it? Maybe, if I had the right iron. But I don't feel like finding one and I'm OK with it if that makes others think I'm sartorially inferior.

Bottom line, it IS a preference thing and any attempts by us wet-shavers to establish a rule would be pointless. Besides, Rambler likes his cartridge razors too, so I'd say you're in good company.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I haven't tried very hard to make ironing enjoyable (and, at the moment, I don't care to) so I don't. I hang dry all of my OCBDs and wear whatever the result, even with suits (clutch your pearls, ladies!). Could I get into it? Maybe, if I had the right iron. But I don't feel like finding one and I'm OK with it if that makes others think I'm sartorially inferior.


LOL Sounds like me in high school - if you're wearing a jacket, it's not that noticeable. However, I did eventually get the hang of ironing, and it's not so bad. Hey, if Bronson can do it:

On a milk crate no less!

(I originally read that story in Men's Health in the early 90's, and it included instructions; I'm going to contact them and see if I can get a copy of the original article... I'll post it in the forum if I am successful.)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> LOL Sounds like me in high school - if you're wearing a jacket, it's not that noticeable. However, I did eventually get the hang of ironing, and it's not so bad. Hey, if Bronson can do it:
> 
> On a milk crate no less!
> 
> (I originally read that story in Men's Health in the early 90's, and it included instructions; I'm going to contact them and see if I can get a copy of the original article... I'll post it in the forum if I am successful.)


That's a cool article! The truth is, I can iron just fine. It's just one of the few menial tasks that I take no pleasure in and would rather go wrinkly than invest the time and effort to make it enjoyable.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

First, I want to apologize to the OP'er for side tracking his thread. I apologize, Himself.

Next, aside from activities like camping or working in the yard on a Saturday, IMHO, it's either clean shaven or, depending on work requirements, a well-groomed beard (which style is not as important as clean, neat appearance); anything in between just comes off as a Don Johnson wannabe. What's next, pastel t-shirts and espadrilles?



hardline_42 said:


> That's a cool article! The truth is, I can iron just fine. It's just one of the few menial tasks that I take no pleasure in and would rather go wrinkly than invest the time and effort to make it enjoyable.


Ah. Well then, whatever you do, do NOT read Alexander Kabbaz's tutorial on proper shirt ironing:

:wink2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I didn't say anything about you having to "man up." I just said that different shaving methods are characteristic of different types of men, IMO. There's no shame in not enjoying a certain task. I haven't tried very hard to make ironing enjoyable (and, at the moment, I don't care to) so I don't. I hang dry all of my OCBDs and wear whatever the result, even with suits (clutch your pearls, ladies!). Could I get into it? Maybe, if I had the right iron. But I don't feel like finding one and I'm OK with it if that makes others think I'm sartorially inferior.
> 
> Bottom line, it IS a preference thing and any attempts by us wet-shavers to establish a rule would be pointless. Besides, Rambler likes his cartridge razors too, so I'd say you're in good company.


Sorry. The way you wrote seemed to imply some superiority by virtue of old fashioned preferences. (Which, unfortunately is quite prevalent on men's clothing forums.) However, I should know you better than that and it probably wasn't your intent. I apologise for overreacting.

I'm trying to cure myself of the habit of wearing un-ironed OCBDs with a tie, but I guess this is characteristic of a different man than yourself! 

Anyways, just to show how sorry I am, I'm about to give the DE yet _another_ go... let's hope I don't lose too much blood.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Might I post you a large styptic pencil in advance?  Good luck and paraphrasing Sun Tzsu, remember, "we sweat more in our preparation , so that we might bleed less in the act!" :biggrin:


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Sorry. The way you wrote seemed to imply some superiority by virtue of old fashioned preferences. (Which, unfortunately is quite prevalent on men's clothing forums.) However, I should know you better than that and it probably wasn't your intent. I apologise for overreacting.
> 
> I'm trying to cure myself of the habit of wearing un-ironed OCBDs with a tie, but I guess this is characteristic of a different man than yourself!
> 
> Anyways, just to show how sorry I am, I'm about to give the DE yet _another_ go... let's hope I don't lose too much blood.


Jovan, consider trying out a free kit from The Art of Shaving:

https://www.facebook.com/theartofshaving?sk=app_303364863030900

I was skeptical at first, but after trying out the pre-shave oil I had the best (least painful) shaving experience of my life. Seriously.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

JWM1960 said:


> I am not sure what you do for a living, but many bosses in the corporate world still subscribe to some basic dress code rules, and one is no facial hair at all. Do a close shave every morning, no beard, no mustache, sideburns short. Keep your eye brows, your nose and ear hair trimmed. While your at it, keep your hair (the ones atop your head) short and neat and off your forehead. Any covering of the face with hair, sunglasses, etc. is often seen as an attempt to disguise or hide your honest expressions (i.e. you may seem dishonest). Find a good barber and visit him once per week.
> 
> And for God's sake, wear an undershirt, especially if you have dark body hair. If your office has casual dress and you choose to partake in such, leaving your top shirt button unbuttoned, do trim your chest hair so that is is not visible.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree with this. These were the rules regarding hair and facial hair at the Catholic high school I attended. My baseball coach also would bench me if I did not shave for a game or practice.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have never been able to savvy the nostalgia for DE safety razors. I used one for my first 28 years of shaving, but once I tried a modern, double-bladed disposable--this would have been back in 1982--I never looked back. Shedding blood was usually a several-times-a-week concomitant of shaving with the DE, a rarity with the more modern styles of razors.

I will concede that shaving with a straight razor is an elegant masculine accomplishment, and I am told that the shave is unmatched. However, a slip of the hand can be catastrophic. Moreover, the straight razor does require sharpening on a hone with regularity as well as frequent stropping. I'll admit I did try a straight razor when I was 21. I didn't cut myself with it, but I just couldn't shave very well with it either. I do have a certain admiration for those who have mastered it.

As for the claim by fans of the old DE razor that it requires "art" or special technique, while those of us who use modern razors are dolts and lummoxes, this is lost on me! As I said, I did shave with one for 28 years.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

JLibourel said:


> Shedding blood was usually a several-times-a-week concomitant of shaving with the DE


I believe you. I don't understand why you kept cutting yourself with the double edge, but if you say you did, I won't doubt your word.



> I will concede that shaving with a straight razor is an elegant masculine accomplishment, and I am told that the shave is unmatched. However, a slip of the hand can be catastrophic.


The same could be said for a slip of the hand while chopping scallions, driving a car, or cheating at poker. But that doesn't stop me from engaging in any of those activities.

Anyway, the risk of catastrophe resulting from a slip of the hand while shaving with a straight is very near zero. A nick? Sure. A serious injury? Extremely unlikely. I suspect your life is in more danger going to the store to buy a pack of disposable razors, than it is in from shaving with a straight razor. (That's the shaving version of "You're more likely to die driving to the airport, than you are from a plane crash.")
-- 
Michael


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A visible shaving cut in the face could be catastrophic depending on who you had to see that day.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> A visible shaving cut in the face could be catastrophic depending on who you had to see that day.


Perhaps for exceedingly broad definitions of "catastrophic."
-- 
Michael
(Now if you'll excuse me, I'm suffering from slightly dry skin, and figure I ought to apply for emergency federal aid to help me deal with this mind-shatteringly hideous disaster.)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Broad and with tongue in cheek. Jan's comment was probably intended that way, too.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Naw, my comment about "catastrophic" was meant seriously. In another thread, years ago, in this very forum, someone mention a fellow--I think he was a trained barber, if I remember aright--who had shaved with a straight razor for many years. One day, a slip of his hand took off about a third of the flesh on his chin. Sounds kind of scary, at least to a timid old soul like me!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I have never been able to savvy the nostalgia for DE safety razors. I used one for my first 28 years of shaving, but once I tried a modern, double-bladed disposable--this would have been back in 1982--I never looked back. Shedding blood was usually a several-times-a-week concomitant of shaving with the DE, a rarity with the more modern styles of razors.
> 
> I will concede that shaving with a straight razor is an elegant masculine accomplishment, and I am told that the shave is unmatched. However, a slip of the hand can be catastrophic. Moreover, the straight razor does require sharpening on a hone with regularity as well as frequent stropping. I'll admit I did try a straight razor when I was 21. I didn't cut myself with it, but I just couldn't shave very well with it either. I do have a certain admiration for those who have mastered it.
> 
> As for the claim by fans of the old DE razor that it requires "art" or special technique, while those of us who use modern razors are dolts and lummoxes, this is lost on me! As I said, I did shave with one for 28 years.


+! LOL. Sir, I feel your pain with regard to the use of straight razor, but unlike you who seem to have learned from your past experience, I find myself occassionally compelled to pull out the straight razor and strop and after performing all the requiste rituals, re attempt the experience...generally concluding with the same "catastrophic" consequences. After stemming the blood flow, I carefully clean and stow the paraphanalia for another couple of years! Alas, some of us are destined to never learn.


----------



## winston1156 (Dec 23, 2011)

JWM1960 said:


> I am not sure what you do for a living, but many bosses in the corporate world still subscribe to some basic dress code rules, and one is no facial hair at all. Do a close shave every morning, no beard, no mustache, sideburns short. Keep your eye brows, your nose and ear hair trimmed. While your at it, keep your hair (the ones atop your head) short and neat and off your forehead. Any covering of the face with hair, sunglasses, etc. is often seen as an attempt to disguise or hide your honest expressions (i.e. you may seem dishonest). Find a good barber and visit him once per week.
> 
> And for God's sake, wear an undershirt, especially if you have dark body hair. If your office has casual dress and you choose to partake in such, leaving your top shirt button unbuttoned, do trim your chest hair so that is is not visible.
> 
> ...


 Absolutely!!


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> +! LOL. Sir, I feel your pain with regard to the use of straight razor, but unlike you who seem to have learned from your past experience, I find myself occassionally compelled to pull out the straight razor and strop and after performing all the requiste rituals, re attempt the experience...generally concluding with the same "catastrophic" consequences. After stemming the blood flow, I carefully clean and stow the paraphanalia for another couple of years! Alas, some of us are destined to never learn.


Try shaving the back of your palm or arms instead of your face. You can substitute the back of most butter knives for the blade of a straight razor just so you can figure out the angle instead. Barbers used to, and some still do, practice by putting lather on a balloon and shaving it. Gives some incentive to not fail. A tomato does the same thing and won't explode if you fail.

In addition, check out these articles: how to shave with a straight razor & Straight Razor Shaving - The Finer Points of holding your razor


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thaks, Leighton, for the very helpful referrences and your encouraging comments. I think I may try that ballon routine, for further developing my skills with a straight razor. But alas, I fear my tendency to rush through daily routines, such as shaving, is the root cause of my calamities with sharp edged instruments! A good rule of thumb is, if you are in a hurry, use a safety razor!


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> A good rule of thumb is, if you are in a hurry, use a safety razor!


That is a pretty good rule. A DE is like autopilot, a straight is hard to use.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> A good rule of thumb is, if you are in a hurry, use a safety razor!


An even better rule is, if you're too busy to shave properly or dress properly, you're too busy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Point taken. Indeed, some of us do make ourselves busier that we might need to be!  Although I've found when I create an air of urgency, I do seem to get more done. :icon_scratch:


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I know a lot of you old school guys seem to hate multi-blade razors, and I did too, but the Gillette Fusion ProGlide and Schick Quattro Titanium are probably the best ones I've tried. They changed how I felt.


I'm a young guy and I can't stand the multi-blade razors. All of them I tried caused irritation on my neck for years.

About a year ago I switched to a double-edge safety razor and I haven't looked back. The irritation is gone and the cost is minimal compared to the carts. As you said though, to each his own.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll just add that the Mach3 and Fusion Power models sold by Gillette don't really do much for me. In fact, I actually get a better shave from the improved ProGlide blades without the vibration on (what they euphemistically call "micro pulses").


----------

